# In honor of J.R.R. Tolkiens "Mirkwood"



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 24, 2011)

"The entrance to the [forest-]path was like a sort of arch leading in to a gloomy tunnel made by two great trees that leant together, too old and strangled with ivy to bear more than a few blackened leaves. The path itself was narrow and wound in and out among the trunks. Soon the light at the gate was like a little bright hole far behind, and the quiet was so deep that their feet seemed to thump along while all the trees leaned over them and listened. 

As their eyes became used to the dimness they could see a little way to either side in a sort of darkened green glimmer. Occasionally a slender beam of sun that had the luck to slip in through some opening in the leaves far above, and still more luck in not being caught in the tangled boughs and matted twigs beneath, stabbed down thin and bright before them. But this was seldom, and it soon ceased altogether. [...] 

 But they had to go on and on, long after they were sick for the sight of the sun and of the sky, and longed for the feel of wind on their faces. There was no movement of air down under the forest-roof, and it was everlastingly still and dark and stuffy. [...] the hobbit [...] felt that he was being slowly suffocated."-J.R.R. Tolkien The Hobbit.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2011)

I love a good Tolkien reference more than most...but your forest doesn't seem to have that close & tangled feeling that I envision when I think of Mirkwood.  It actually seems sort of open and airy.  

That being said, nice work on the exposure in these photos.  I especially like the last one.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I love a good Tolkien reference more than most...but your forest doesn't seem to have that close & tangled feeling that I envision when I think of Mirkwood.  It actually seems sort of open and airy.
> 
> That being said, nice work on the exposure in these photos.  I especially like the last one.



I completely agree, what reminded me of mirkwood was the beams of light just barely making it through to the trees.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, the trees there are just too sunny.

Go back and take photos when there's a fog, or some drizzle.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tiberius47 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the trees there are just too sunny.
> 
> Go back and take photos when there's a fog, or some drizzle.



Do you mean to sunny to be mirkwood? Or too sunny period? I found a lot of merit in this scene regardless of what it reminded me of. It would be tough to plan on fog as its quite an elevation difference between that spot and my home. And the light only falls that way in the late afternoon so morning fog with that light is out of the question unfortunately. I appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 28, 2011)

too sunny to be mirkwood.

In terms of actual exposure, this is good.  Just not murky enough for mirkwood.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 28, 2011)

Regardless of whether or not it's too sunny to be Mirkwood, this looks like a beautiful place to explore with your camera. Nicely done. =)


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

needs more elves!


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tiberius47 said:
			
		

> too sunny to be mirkwood. In terms of actual exposure, this is good.  Just not murky enough for mirkwood.



Yea I agree, thanks for compliment.



			
				Sammie_Lou said:
			
		

> Regardless of whether or not it's too sunny to be Mirkwood, this looks like a beautiful place to explore with your camera. Nicely done. =)



It really was a great hike with a lot of cool spots along the way, this place really caught my eye and I was reminded of mirkwood afterword. 



			
				spacefuzz said:
			
		

> needs more elves!



That and giant spiders!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 29, 2011)

And a stream with a hobbit with a barrel!  (Bonus points if he has a cold)


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone else following the progress of Peter Jackson (& team) as he films the new Hobbit movies?

Word is that the first teaser trailer will be showing next month before The Adventures of Tin Tin (produced by Jackson).


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Anyone else following the progress of Peter Jackson (& team) as he films the new Hobbit movies?
> 
> Word is that the first teaser trailer will be showing next month before The Adventures of Tin Tin (produced by Jackson).



I most certainly have, I've been checking in on IMDB fairly regularly.

All this thought about it now has me cracking the ol' paperback open again as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been reading/checking up at theonering.net, for maybe 12-13 years, back when they were making the LOTR movies.  

Have you seen the pictures of the Dwarves?  http://www-images.theonering.org/torwp/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DwarvesFinal.jpg


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have seen that picture, though not labeled (Bombur and Thorin are easy enough to spot) Thanks! I'm interested to see how Jackson incorporates all the strange casting decisions (i.e. Frodo, Legolas, Galadriel) and actually theonering.net has the only reasonable explanation I've come across so far. Thanks for all the info


----------



## SlickSalmon (Nov 29, 2011)

Is this better?


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

SlickSalmon, FTW!!!


----------

